# My pregnant mouse that needs a name!



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

She is soo cute!! Also is she a chocolate? She is expecting. Who knows when but I will post pics in the babies different stages. Please post no more than 5 names per post 3 posts max. She sort of gas grey on her tummy so who knows what the litter will give. She loves saving her poos for my hand or my clothes not to mention her live of going in my collar and tickling me!! Little madam. Ha so named please I don't like common names thank you. You may also post litter number guesses but not based on her size as it was her past owners accident. 
Ok so the photo is not working but I have her here so you can still post names


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I would love to post a photo but the files to big and I am no tech person :/


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

It works yay yay yay she is NOT that fat lol


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

It's hard to tell from the picture but she does look like a pied chocolate.

she's mighty pretty, nice and big (body size, not pregnancy big) and looks to have nice sized ears from what I am tell.

then again, I'm still learning about mouse types myself.

what is she bred to?

names, names names names, nams, naemes.

she looks like a Ronnie to me and don't ask why xD


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
She looks like my "Schmusi".
The german verb "schmusen" means cuddle.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd also second the chocolate pied, & prehaps longhair? It could be that she is just greasy from the last place/being so fat she can't clean herself well, but her fur does look really kerfluffled in the picture. Any idea what she was bred to? Is she just a for fun breeding project, or is she for a herford line?

I'd probably go for something related to her coat, Chocolate Swirl or Hershey being my favs. Fondue! Cuz she's like a marshmallow dipped in chocolate!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

She may be getting named Manuka.
Oh that's interesting. Not sure who she was bred with as she was a trade me buy! She was put with a "girl" and fought with "her" lol. Maybe they did a little more than that......
Yeah wow I'm excited baby's soon!! But I will post on here what we get. I love getting new girls and discovering there genes!


----------

